# Performance statistics ZFS/UFS



## singhsukhwinder (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi
I have 3 FreeBSD systems installed in my office on normal PC as per detail given below. The load on these systems is very low, I'm running the command 
`# dd if=/dev/random of=test_file.dat bs=1M count=500`
on all these and result is given bellow:


CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz (2004.59-MHz 686-class CPU), RAM 256MB, Running FreeBSD 9.0 i386, *UFS.*(Being used as router 3 LAN cards, Load very Very Less ~0) Above Command gave output:

```
500+0 records in
500+0 records out
524288000 bytes transferred in 22.295424 secs (23515498 bytes/sec)
```


CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (3194.11-MHz K8-class CPU), RAM 512MB, Running FreeBSD 8.3 AMD64, *UFS,* Being used for CACTI (SNMP Server, Load Very Very Less ~0) Above Command Gave Output:

```
500+0 records in
500+0 records out
524288000 bytes transferred in 12.868537 secs (40741850 bytes/sec)
```


CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2793.25-MHz K8-class CPU) (Dual Core), RAM 2.5GB, Running FreeBSD 9.0 AMD 64, *ZFS*(500GB+500GB , mirror). (To be used as Apache/MySQL/PHP server, packages installed but still no database added, load ~0)Above Command Gave Output:

```
500+0 records in
500+0 records out
524288000 bytes transferred in 12.603047 secs (41600099 bytes/sec)
```


I want to know, does my ZFS installation is giving adequate performance? Is this right method to test the performance. Should I deploy my ZFS setup for moderate load web server? I have not done any ZFS tuning yet, thinking to disable atime.

Kindly give your valuable suggestion.

PS: I can upgrade the RAM to 4GB for ZFS, if required.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## xibo (Nov 17, 2012)

The performance difference between the second and the third system is within the range of errors in measurement. Also, you should consider non-sequencial (aka random) access performance which is more of a bottleneck and also more representive for MySQL than dd's sequencial one; and benchmark the ZFS performance against the UFS performance on the same system.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 17, 2012)

And /dev/random might well be a CPU bottleneck.


----------

